# puppie pics...



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Made some new pictures of the puppies.

Today they are 4 weeks old and they already eat soaked and dry kibble, I am very pleased with there progress.
I also started potty training. Got some puppy pee pads and they are already getting it. (70% of there pee gets on the pad)
Only thing I don't like is mama is using it to:foxes15:
While the door is always open so she can go to the garden between her walks... she is just lazy..lol...

I also made my decision which ones I keep for myself.
It will be the 2 dark girls.

Here are the puppie pictures:

feeding on soaked kibble:









playtime:



















Kisses from mom... the sable/white girl stays with me..










This girl also stays with me... look at that little face. She already comes when I call her, while the other puppies just look at me like I am crazy And she likes to give you kisses! I'm really in love with this girls.

















girl number 3:









boy 1:









boy 2:


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

more playtime:


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

They are so, so beautiful! I'm in love with the second girl also. Love her markings and face.


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

lovely pics. I particuarly like the 6th picture so cute and adorable


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh wow ur keeping 2??? That's awesome!


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

They are all adorable.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Two new puppies! That's so exciting. I love that white tip on one of their tails. So cute!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

WOW they are all very cute pups....I can only imagine how much fun you are having watching them grow, play and learn the world around them! Congrats!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

They all have great coloring. What cuties, I'd want to keep them all.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You are doing a wonderful job with the puppies, they look very perky and
healthy. I enjoyed seeing their pictures. Do you have homes ready for them
already or not yet? And are you keeping the two female pups for breeding?
Love the 2 you chose by the way, they are beauties!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow, 4 weeks already! They are really precious. The girls are spectacular!! I would keep them too. Love the pics--fun, fun, fun!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I love when baby animals play. Their just so adoreable!!!!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

They're all so darn cute! And since you're keeping my fav, I expect to see plenty of updates from you!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

they are just too cute! XD x


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> You are doing a wonderful job with the puppies, they look very perky and
> healthy. I enjoyed seeing their pictures. Do you have homes ready for them
> already or not yet? And are you keeping the two female pups for breeding?
> Love the 2 you chose by the way, they are beauties!


I don't have homes for them yet.
The market for chi boys isn't great at this moment. For the girls is better.
At this moment chi's are very hot in the netherlands, and lots of people think they can make money breeding them. 
There are a lot of chi mixes and chi's without pedigree for sale. Off course they have a lower price than me... so that makes it harder to sell. But they are still very young and lots of people want there puppy the same week and don't want to wait so long. 
But I think I will be able to find them all a good home.

About the 2 girls, I do keep them for breeding, assuming they will grow up without any problems, and don't get any serious conformation faults. I think that especially teeth and head shape are very important, but I will also look at other things. I'm planning on showing them, to see what others think about them. I already looked into the showing agenda for dates, and there first dogshow will be in september. There is a small dogshow near by, not so competitive, and I think it will be a good training for them.
They can enter in the puppyclass, which is for dogs 4-6 months. They will be just 4 months a few days before the show.
And offcourse I will get there knees and hearts checked out when they are old enough. If everything is allright I'm planning on breeding them


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wodjeka said:


> I don't have homes for them yet.
> The market for chi boys isn't great at this moment. For the girls is better.
> At this moment chi's are very hot in the netherlands, and lots of people think they can make money breeding them.
> There are a lot of chi mixes and chi's without pedigree for sale. Off course they have a lower price than me... so that makes it harder to sell. But they are still very young and lots of people want there puppy the same week and don't want to wait so long.
> ...




You sound very prepared, it's very nice to hear, refreshing even.
You know here it's a very big problem right now with people breeding only
for money without consideration for health. And you know what? Even the
puppy mills and backyard breeders are charging around 700$-1300$ for their
Chi puppies. These dogs's parents weren't tested, the puppies 99% of the
time don't even have vaccines, there are no guarantees and many of them
are obvious mixes or extremely poorly bred Chihuahuas. And these "breeders"
do not ask questions, just deliver the dog to your door and exchange it for
the cash and you never hear from them ever again. We are considered the
puppymill capital of Canada. There are very few hobby breeders that do it
for the love of the breed and truly care about their breeding stock's health
and temperament. It used to be mostly large mixed breed dogs in our shelters
and rescues, but now we are seeing more and more of small dogs. It's a very
unfortunate situation. I think you my friend are doing a great job and I
thought it was important I told you. I wish you all the best with your future
plans. And don't forget to take a little time to update us all with some pictures!


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

The second little girl is just adorable she is a cute as can be. For that matter they are all as cute as can be.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> You sound very prepared, it's very nice to hear, refreshing even.
> You know here it's a very big problem right now with people breeding only
> for money without consideration for health. And you know what? Even the
> puppy mills and backyard breeders are charging around 700$-1300$ for their
> ...



We have the same problems, fortunately in the netherlands we don't have a lot of of puppy mills, but we do have a lot of people selling pups from puppymills.
they get there pups from eastern europe countries, claim they have bred them there own, and sell the pups with false papers and a lot of trouble....
Unfortunately in the netherlands these pups are a lot cheaper.
You can buy one for 550 dollars, while with a good breeder they sell for almost triple the price.
And I am sorry I have to say it... dutch people are cheap... don't like to spend a lot of money... they look more at price than quality.....

And I would really like to thank you for your nice words.
Nice to hear other people do think I'm on the right track.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I have to say, your puppies are so so so cute! I'm also glad you're prepared. I've had to talk to a vet about Cricket cause the way she walks is all wobbly like she is drunk. At first I thought it was her back knees that's why I took her in, but he said that's not what it was. He said it was because of the way she was bred. Although I don't really understand, but it had something to do with maybe the mom and dad both being closely related or something. She is full blood chi, but she has some problems due to breeding issues that could have been prevented if her parents' owners had been more knowledgeable.


----------

